# Meet Lola!



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

This is Lola. She is a Boer X Lamancha kid doe, and she's my project for this years fair. 

I picked her up yesterday and she's fitting in wonderfully. She already follows me around and bleats when I leave. I'll be showing her this year at the Lakeside Fair.

-drum roll please...-


LOLA!


We tried leading her the normal way, but she decided to be stubborn.










I told my best friend that I'm going to have to carry the goat. She said "Okay, I'll carry the lead..." Loser. 









"Hulloz! I'm Lola!!"









Deworming and shots. 









And Loading up into the truck. 

















Let me know what you think! She's a sweet heart!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww, goats are great and she looks like a winner!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ahh, LaManchas are my breed. Had them since I was about 10. I always say real goats don't have ears. Something about how they look like little aliens just goes straight through my heart. But then I'm silly like that. 

She's a gem!! Can't wait to see you take the ribbons with her!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

My goat last year was a Boer. His name was Louie. Unfortunately he couldn't go through auction because he grew a tumor of some sort. It was really weird. We won first in showmanship and first in our market class. He's a therapy goat now who works with children that have terminal ilnesses. He has his little vest and everything. He goes into hospitals, too. He's the foundation's mascot. I think it's funny that you mentioned the alien-ness. I call Lola my little Alien Head. hahaha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww! She's adorable! I like goats. =P


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

She's very cute! I had a Lamancha when I was a kid. He was my shadow and one day my mom took him to the auction and sold him. I was devastated. BTW, I'm a little jealous of you walking around in a t-shirt this time of year.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

^^

That's awful! I would be CRUSHED if someone sold my goats behind my back. Absolutely crushed. 

And as for the jealousy.... Southern California, BABY! Jeans and flip flops all year round'. Hahaha. It gets a bit chilly at night, but a light sweat shirt or jacket is all you need. The weather is the only thing I'll miss when we move to Georgia. haha


----------

